# 12 inch white perch



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

The white perch ive been trying to post on here is now in my albums area to view. This fish was caught on soft shell crab drifting it on the bottom. The shoe next to it is a size 11 so that gives you an idea of the fish in the pic. Dont know if anyone has caught a white perch this size but this fish was bigger then ive seen in awhile.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

LOL !!!you must just started fishing.
on the avg you will get a 9-10 in.
but when they are spawning in march you can pull up a wp between 12-15 in.
at NB in april i pulled up a 14.5in ( my biggest ever)


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't let earl diminish your catch, thats still a very nice Perch. I've only caught them just over 12... and I've caught quite a few.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

shadyfisher85 said:


> Don't let earl diminish your catch, thats still a very nice Perch. I've only caught them just over 12... and I've caught quite a few.


 LOL !!! im not raggin on his catch but its like dejavu to me cause i ask that same ?? 6yrs ago & thats the answer i got.
give me a 12in WP or spot over a 12in croaker anyday.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

47 years I have been fishing.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah 12in perch is a nice fish but im with EARL the white perch i caught this year in march during the spawn was 13-14in avg. but for this time of year out of the spawn thats a nice size fish. bye the way me and the wife went to spsp on the sun night b4 mem. day and caught a couple white perch mixed in with a few croakers that were 10in...


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I must be blind. I can't see the picture


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I agree with Earl 12'' perch is a daily catch no big thing he must be fishing only 47 days


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> I must be blind. I can't see the picture


An empty folder is all I see ?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

A 12" White Perch is very very common . Thats just reaching citation size here in DE .


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I had my son take it down due to the childish comments made.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker01 said:


> I had my son take it down due to the childish comments made.


SOB, I didn't know this forum was about mine is bigger than yours. I thought it was about fellowship and sharing our fishing joys. It's hard to understand the feeling of satisfaction one gets by upstaging another person. Tracker please don't let the childish few influence your report. Maybe Sand Flea can provide a big







for them to pin on their chest.:redface:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tracker01 said:


> I had my son take it down due to the childish comments made.


Don't let these haters get you down. A 12" WP is a nice sized perch. According to MD DNR the average size is 7-10" Congrats :beer:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats on the Perch Tracker01 .. Like I said its a citation here in DE and I wasnt putting you down .. A 12" Perch is a great catch .

I really havent fished the whole White Perch run since the Hybrids became scarce but I did get to fish it this year and it was an excellent LOOONG run and I enjoyed myself greatly .. unfortunately as it happens every year we are now left with baby Perch in the 3 to 5 inch range .
If you get a chance next year and can make it to DE I can put ya on some very nice fat WP and all on arties .. I got everything we need so you just have to show up 
Time frame .. Last week of March to Mid May .. See me in Feb and we can nailed those 12"+ Neds and Crappie


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

If ya want to know about WP in MD I think Woodys the guy to ask .. He consistantly nails WP in the 12" range 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...022-Severn-River-Fishing-Report-June-7Th-2011


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

What most if us are saying 12'' perch in Maryland is no big deal to this new fisherman is a prize is like a kid caught the 1st fish , when the perch are running later in the fall I kept 8-13+ perch


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Its cool its no big deal. Thanks for the people who did show interest and not run their mouth with negativity. Figured fishing was a friendly thing hmm Just thought id share a catch with everyone. Oh yeah picture is finally in the album titled summer 2011.


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

supercast said:


> What most if us are saying 12'' perch in Maryland is no big deal to this new fisherman is a prize is like a kid caught the 1st fish , when the perch are running later in the fall I kept 8-13+ perch


Hard to understand this post due to the grammar. Are you saying you regularly catch 14-15 inch perch (as in 13+) during the fall. If so, I'd like to know where, I've caught some 12 or 13 inchers, but thats a big perch and is quite rare in my experience.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I can honestly say that over my fishing career I've literally caught well over 2000 white perch and a 12"er is still a big deal for me.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The big ones are the females.
The little 5-6 inchers are the males, and young females.

Catching the big ones is nice, but they are the breeders. Don't keep them all.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

That's a nice perch. I would be happy to catch any perch larger than 10" and a 12" one is a trophy by any standard. By the way in spring and summer there are more perch with darker scales like the one Tracker01 caught. I was told that when perch stay in deeper water for long their scales will get darker. Is this true?


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Chris21*

Since my statement is too much to be understood by u, U need to go back to grammar school this time in England


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Chris21*

U lied, I never mentioned I caught 14-15 perch u have to be a Republican


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

catman said:


> I can honestly say that over my fishing career I've literally caught well over 2000 white perch and a 12"er is still a big deal for me.


for me too !!!!!


----------



## PinoyFisher (Apr 12, 2008)

hahaha.. you guys/girls are funny - lots of jonning around.. i guess we are all in the right place, keep up this great fishing reports --- as for a person (me) who has not gone fishing for a while - all this reports makes me want to.... , anyway, 12" perch is awesome, i'm sure it's a great eat'n too. great job.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess for fishermans the size realy matter... lol lol lol ..."mine was bigger of yours"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

supercast said:


> Since my statement is too much to be understood by u, U need to go back to grammar school this time in England


Oh my, come on guys, remember this is a family. Play nice.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

supercast said:


> Since my statement is too much to be understood by u, U need to go back to grammar school this time in England


Where exactly did you go to grammar school in England, supercast? I may or may not have studied some English at Oxford. Can't say I recognize your variety of good grammar.



supercast said:


> u have to be a Republican


Wow. Hope you boys know each other. Otherwise, I call Eurotrash...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WDinarte said:


> I guess for fishermans the size realy matter... lol lol lol ..."mine was bigger of yours"


OMG, does that mean that Anthony Weiner might be a fisherman.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

reeeeeeah, LOL LOL


----------



## slogg (Aug 7, 2010)

yep, i've caught several thousand in my short 25yr career. 2 weeks ago I got a 12.5" male and it was the biggest I've ever seen. almost no one actually uses anything to measure their fish, they just spout out random numbers and approximations, so the people that 'regularly catch' 13"+ WPs are very likely full of shit.


----------



## goggle eye (May 20, 2011)

I caught a 12 inch white perch in Loch Raven a few years back. It actually took me a few seconds to realize it was a perch, I was so used to wp in the 6-8 inch range. A 12 inch perch is a good catch in my book.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well after surviving 2 heart attacks and 5 heart sugerys I am just lucky to be able to fish. I look foward to fishing with anyone who wants to go.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Geez, here you guys go talking about white perch again. I thought this was a thread about the King's English...


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been checking this thread out for a couple days and Im still wondering how it got out of control like this. If a fisherman catches a 4 inch fish and its a personal best or he is excited to share let that person have his/her shine. 12 inches by the way is a HUGE perch and they are far and between. I could be wrong but have never seen it in 20 years of fishing. My personal best is 13.5 inches last year and after seeing that fish i would have to agree with Slogg and his comment. I find it hard to beleive that fish over 12 inches are caught regularly. This fish was a citation and it looked like a smallmouth. Nice and black. Prove me wrong and show me some pics of a cooler of 12 inchers with measurements ............so i can get me some.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a good day of Perch fishing earlier this year in the susky and between me and a buddy caught over 200 fish. Best fish was 12.5" and only one other was over 12". The rest of the "good sized ones" were in the 10-11 inch range. This was an epic day of Perching for me. I really can't see regularly catching 12" Perch. Based on some light research it takes a white perch 8-10 year to reach 12 inches, I would think it would be pretty rare for a perch to reach that age given everything else that wants to eat it (including us fisherman).


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Where exactly did you go to grammar school in England, supercast? I may or may not have studied some English at Oxford. Can't say I recognize your variety of good grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Hope you boys know each other. Otherwise, I call Eurotrash...


Haha, unfortunately I don't have the pleasure of knowing supercast. I just figured if you were going to rip someone for catching a 12 inch perch, you should at least have the decency to do it correctly. If you're interested I just finished up my master's in German history from the University of Maryland at CP and am coincidentally looking at some post-grad programs in England (hopefully they'll be able to teach me proper English). And for the record, I am not a Republican (not sure what that has to do with anything.)
Back to fishing though, I had a great weekend fishing from shore on the St. Mary's River. Fished from about 630-830 on Saturday night and 1-3 on Sunday. We caught about ten spot and ten croaker that I considered big enough to keep. The spot averaged 7-9 inches and the croaker we're all around 10-12. Also was bitten off by a few blues using cut spot and we caught a 22 inch channel catfish! Having gone to undergrad at St. Mary's, I have fished the river regularly for some time now and this is the first catfish I've ever caught. Catman must be on to something about the salinity. Oh yeah, I also had a small (around 8 inch flounder) drop off the hook while bringing it off the beach so there is quite a menagerie of fish to be had out there.
-Chris


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I never knew a 12 inch perch could cause so much trouble. Hahahahaha! Lets all just have some fun this summer and catch some fish.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Tracker01 said:


> The white perch ive been trying to post on here is now in my albums area to view. This fish was caught on soft shell crab drifting it on the bottom. The shoe next to it is a size 11 so that gives you an idea of the fish in the pic. Dont know if anyone has caught a white perch this size but this fish was bigger then ive seen in awhile.


Tracker01, that is a nice catch. I am very happy for you ! Perch of that size are welcome on my boat anytime


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tracker01 said:


> The white perch ive been trying to post on here is now in my albums area to view. This fish was caught on soft shell crab drifting it on the bottom. The shoe next to it is a size 11 so that gives you an idea of the fish in the pic. Dont know if anyone has caught a white perch this size but this fish was bigger then ive seen in awhile.


maybe i was too sarcastic in my original answer & indeed that was a nice WP. but he did ask the ???
like i said later i ask that same ?? 6yrs ago & got the same reply.
as for the WP some of you who have been fishin for a much longer time than i have (less than 10 yrs) & act like the perch that size is a rarity.
you might dont see many from june to sept but when they spawn. you can see enough of them.
2yrs ago when every1 including I were runnin after our beloved HH in the bay , down at Waysons CNR a guy name Lil George caught 2 WPs that was over 14in , on the same day 20mins apart.
this year at marshall Hall (mar 20) a lady any her son caught 65 WPs & none were less than 12in.
ive caught several 12in this year at jug bay before they put those dreaded nets up.
last ive caught a 14.5in WP while targeting HH in NB on april 12, days after this 10yr old boy caught 1 at NB took his 15in WP to Tylers Tackle.

so what im saying is that Tracker01 had indeed a great catch but you can see more of that between mar-april.
Remember folks catching a WP 12inches or less is very common. its when that perch is over 13in than its a rarity !!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok , this is Trackers son , after reading all of this I went to dads last night took his shoe, the shoe in the picture. Measured the shoe his shoe is 12 inches from tip to tip. So the fish is actually over 12 and he told me to put that it was 12 because he wears a size 11 shoe. The next time I go with him I will make sure I take a micrometer set to get the excat size. You can see the fish is longer then his 12 inch shoe. The fish was released. The next time he catches somthing nice I will take it to weights and measures and have a computor weigh and measure the fish for him. Usually he does not even say anything I have seen him catch huge bass and crappie and just slide them back in the water. Geeeeeeze its a fish not the cure for cancer.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tracker01 said:


> The next time he catches somthing nice I will take it to weights and measures and have a computor weigh and measure the fish for him.


Don't forget to have a classically educated English professor put the description into an acceptable grammatical arrangement for you...


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tracker01 you really started something with this fish story. Hey whats the big idea stealin my handle


----------

